# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  SOS Queen needed for a friend !

## greengumbo

Hi All - Not sure if this is the correct place to ask but a friend of mine who is a 1st season beekeeper has had a bit of a disaster. He has had two very strong colonies going through summer but treated with MAQs and on checking the hives three weeks later has one that is queenless (no brood, eggs etc and no sign of queen) and a second that seems to have a single supercedure cell opened. In this one there are uncapped brood but no eggs etc

If anyone has a mated queen or two ...even old tatty ones....that you are going to squish due to combining hives for winter etc could you get in contact ASAP ?

I have given all my mated queens away already so cant help him at the moment.

Cheers

GG

----------


## greengumbo

> Hi All - Not sure if this is the correct place to ask but a friend of mine who is a 1st season beekeeper has had a bit of a disaster. He has had two very strong colonies going through summer but treated with MAQs and on checking the hives three weeks later has one that is queenless (no brood, eggs etc and no sign of queen) and a second that seems to have a single supercedure cell opened. In this one there are uncapped brood but no eggs etc
> 
> If anyone has a mated queen or two ...even old tatty ones....that you are going to squish due to combining hives for winter etc could you get in contact ASAP ?
> 
> I have given all my mated queens away already so cant help him at the moment.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> GG


Meant to say he is based in Aberdeenshire but happy with a posted Q (and would pay !).

----------

